# Konstrukcja wyrazu "AŻ"



## sointoyou

Konstrukcja wyrazu "AŻ" w wersji angielskiej, ktoś spotkał się kiedyś z czymś takim bądź ma jakiś pomysł?

_Nie jestem tutaj tylko baristą jestem AŻ baristą._


----------



## Thomas1

Trochę więcej informacji by się przydało. Wyjaśnij, co masz dokładnie na myśli?

Przychodzą mi do głowy:
_I am the barista.
I am as much as a barista.
I am none other than a/the barista.
_
Proponuję poczekać na innych.


----------



## kokosz1975

Dobry wieczór wszystkim

Zgodzę się z Thomasem.

Wersja " I am not just a barista here, I am the  barista"  jest, według mnie, najbardziej prawdopodobna. 

Ale to wszystko zależy od kontekstu.


----------



## Ral.G

kokosz1975 said:


> Wersja " I am not just a barista here, I am the  barista"  jest, według mnie, najbardziej prawdopodobna.
> 
> Ale to wszystko zależy od kontekstu.


Też mi to na myśl przyszło, ale jeżeli, jak mi się wydaje, to zdanie ma przekazywać, że barista jest najwyższą (albo prawie najwyższą) pozycją w tym barze/kafejce, to to zdanie by się nie do końca kwalifikowało.

Oznacza ono dosłownie:
_Nie jestem tutaj jakimś baristą, jestem tutaj głównym / najlepszym baristą.

_Moim zdaniem powinno to być coś typu:
_I'm not just a barista here, I am a barista here._ (z naciskiem na podkreślone słowa)


----------



## sointoyou

Thomas1 said:


> Trochę więcej informacji by się przydało. Wyjaśnij, co masz dokładnie na myśli?
> 
> Przychodzą mi do głowy:
> _I am the barista.
> I am as much as a barista.
> I am none other than a/the barista.
> _
> Proponuję poczekać na innych.



Chodzi mi o to samo co ze zdaniem   _aż tyle i tylko tyle...
_
Dziekuję wszystkim za pomoc, nie byłem do końca przekonany, ale teraz przynajmniej wiem, że macie podobne pomysły.


----------



## dreamlike

Te konkretne zdanie przetłumaczyłbym tak:

_I'm not a mere barista, I'm the barista. _

Z akcentem na "the". Trudno tutaj o jeden polski odpowiednik, konstrukcję, każde zdanie po angielsku prawdopodobnie będzie brzmieć trochę inaczej.



Ral.G said:


> Moim zdaniem powinno to być coś typu:_I'm not just a barista here, I am a barista here._ (z naciskiem na podkreślone słowa)


Nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego mielibyśmy akcentować 'am'?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Ciekaw jestem co powiedziałaby osoba mówiaca angielskim jako językiem ojczystym. Osobiście nie jestem przekonany, żeby „aż baristą” można było oddać przez konstrukcję: „I’m THE barista”, która moim zdaniem jest silnie wskazująca, ale nie klasyfikująca, i odpowiada polskiemu „to ja jestem tym baristą”. Słowo „aż” ma w sobie element ustawiający osobę w hierarchii, i to w sposób, który można odczytać dwojako: coś w rodzaju „I’m nothing less than a barista” albo też „I have managed only to climb up to the position of a barista”.


----------



## dreamlike

'The' posiada również funkcje inne niż wskazujące. Funkcja klasyfikująca właśnie jest znakomicie widoczna w slangowym wyrażeniu_ 'the man',_ za którym kryje się osoba posiadająca władzę, ważna persona mająca zdolność wpływania na innych.


----------



## NotNow

Ben Jamin said:


> Ciekaw jestem co powiedziałaby osoba mówiaca angielskim jako językiem ojczystym..



Kokusz's suggestion is the best.


----------

